# Fulvic acid dosage



## papheteer (May 11, 2015)

So I got this fulvic acid that say 70%. If I wanna water with 100 ppm fulvic, how much powder do I put in a gallon of water? Thanks!!


----------



## gonewild (May 11, 2015)

papheteer said:


> So I got this fulvic acid that say 70%. If I wanna water with 100 ppm fulvic, how much powder do I put in a gallon of water? Thanks!!



143 grams per 1000 liters.


----------



## gonewild (May 11, 2015)

0.55 grams per gallon should be about 100ppm


----------



## papheteer (May 12, 2015)

Thanks, Lance. Now I just have to convert grams to ml.


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

papheteer said:


> Thanks, Lance. Now I just have to convert grams to ml.



 you can't! But you can convert grams to oz weight


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

gonewild said:


> 143 grams per 1000 liters.



This would make .143 g per liter or quart, or 4 x .143g per gallon or a big half gram
Which equals . 02 ounces

You might be better off putting 1oz into a gallon, then diluting it 50 times and then making a gallon mix with that


----------



## papheteer (May 12, 2015)

I think you got me wrong. I don't have a scale so I wanted to try and figure out how many tsp is 143 grams. Looked up various powders online for their gram to ml conversion but they vastly differ. I think I really need to buy a small scale.


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

Ok; I've used cooking weight to volume conversion charts. Just think of a powder that has roughly the same density (either lots or little moisture which likely makes up most of the weight)
Probably corn starch or baking powder have near density to powdered fulvic acid. Cooking websites have weight to volume conversions for many cooking ingredients 

Or you could spend more money and get a scale, but for such a small amount it's error factor may make it just as accurate as using a conversion table (or have to spend a lot of money to measure a very little amount)


----------



## gonewild (May 12, 2015)

You could probably assume that 1 gram is equal to 1 mililiter.

Making a stock solution is a good idea if you know the chemicals are stable after being mixed in water.


----------



## gonewild (May 12, 2015)

Or assume that one teaspoon is equal to about 5 grams. 
It will be close enough unless you need to be exact with the 100ppm.
Probably all of your measurements will not be exact anyway.
The important thing is to be consistent and use the same amount each time then you can decide later if you want to increase or decrease the amount.


----------



## papheteer (May 13, 2015)

Thanks, Lance and Charles!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 12, 2021)

This is where a TDS meter comes in handy!


----------



## abax (Apr 12, 2021)

What is the function of adding fulvic acid I assume to water orchids?


----------



## Ray (Apr 13, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> This is where a TDS meter comes in handy!


IF you know the EC/TDS relationship of the product. Being an acid, I’d bet that the apparent TDS is a lot higher than the true TDS.


abax said:


> What is the function of adding fulvic acid I assume to water orchids?


It supposedly enhances nutrient uptake. However, as slow as orchids grow, I doubt it’s really of much benefit.

Many years ago I did an experiment adding it to the feeding regimen of some of my plants, but saw no difference from the ones I did not treat.


----------



## abax (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you Ray.


----------

